# Taurus Model 44- Any Opinions?



## Mirvin 264 (Feb 13, 2010)

I just picked up a Taurus Model 44 in .44 mag with a 6 1/2" barrel (pre lock version)- Nickel plated- Was just wondering if any other members own or have owned one of these and what their opinion is concerning quality, reliability, and how it would work as a hunting handgun (am planning on mounting a scope soon)- Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 13, 2010)

I don't know about that particular model, but I have a .357 mag revolver built to the SW spec. It has been a great gun, built well and very reliable.


----------



## glockguy007 (Feb 14, 2010)

They are good guns, Sometimes Taurus gets a bad rap but I've owned several and never had any problems. I don't think you would have any problems hunting with it.


----------



## kevinturner2 (Feb 14, 2010)

I have Taurus 44mag model with an 8 3/8 barrel.  I love it, it is extremely reliable and accurate.  I would highly recommend it and with the advice from outher members go with a weaver mount and a variable scope.  Look at my previous threds on this, your questions will be answered and one member gave me a link that tells you what model mount you will need.


----------



## tellico (Feb 14, 2010)

I had one for about 10 yrs.It was bought new in about 97.You could lock the gun up,bind it up sometimes.If you didnt cock the hammer back hard,you could get it stuck half way you would have to wiggle the cylinder and hammer hard to cock it back then.I should have sent it back to Taurus,but I didnt.It was a common problem with those back then.Accuracy was fine,I had a bushnell trophy red dot on it.I just never trusted it.I sold it and bought a SBHH. these were for my son.The taurus was ported so recoil wasnt bad.I have had a Taurus 38 for 15 yrs and its been perfect.But honestly I wouldnt buy another Taurus to keep...


----------



## HandgunHTR (Feb 14, 2010)

The only thing I don't like about the Taurus handguns is that you don't get the option of ported or not.  I can honestly say I hate ported guns.  That is the only reason I don't own more than one Taurus.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Mar 24, 2010)

I bought my dad one in 96 it was a .357 it had the same problem binding up this year. Called Taurus shipped it down did'nt cost me anything to fix. They have a lifetime warranty which is great.


----------



## JWarren (Apr 15, 2010)

I have the .44 in my avatar and it is fine. I would not feed it a steady diet of hot loads as I am not sure how it would stand up to that but, it has held up well under normal hunting load shooting in moderate amounts and seems to be none the worse for it. For the price, given a little common sense, I think they are a good purchase. I have other revolvers that are sturdier, but they cost considerably more than the Taurus and are not really my favorites to shoot. I  do not care to shoot really heavy loads any more than necessary, I really enjoy shooting the .44 with 1000fps loads for most of my target shooting using cast bullets so the Taurus fills the bill for me as well as anything and is  a delight to shoot.


----------



## PopPop (May 16, 2010)

I have owned litteraly dozens of S&W and Ruger 44 mags and the Taurus model 44 is the best shooting most accurate one of the lot! It has a very smooth action and a wonderful trigger and sights. I will never claim it to be stronger than a Redhawk but it does put um where I want em.


----------



## Dub (May 21, 2010)

HandgunHTR said:


> The only thing I don't like about the Taurus handguns is that you don't get the option of ported or not.  I can honestly say I hate ported guns.  That is the only reason I don't own more than one Taurus.



I agree wholeheartedly about ported guns...revolvers, rifles...you name it.  I want no part of 'em.

I've been in hunting situations where it simply wasn't feasable to sneek my ear plugs in prior to shooting....


----------



## NottelyBILL (May 22, 2010)

I recently purchased a Taurus 44 mag.. First pistol I have ever owned that was prefect out of the box. Trigger is great and it shoots very easy. Most of that being the porting. My wife shot having never shot a 44 and was surprised with the lack of recoil. Mine was a 6 1/2 " barrel and you will be surprised at its accuacy.


----------



## NottelyBILL (May 22, 2010)

just a note. Taurus and S&W owned by the same company and Taurus makes many parts for other brands.


----------



## Sniper Bob (May 22, 2010)

I have one exactly like JWarren, except mine is in stainless....love mine and shoots great groups at 25 yards with 240gr JSP


----------



## JWarren (May 22, 2010)

Sniper Bob said:


> I have one exactly like JWarren, except mine is in stainless....love mine and shoots great groups at 25 yards with 240gr JSP



If I had bought this revolver new, I would have bought the stainless. It was like new, having been shot less than  a box by the newb gunslinger and priced at a fire sale price, so I couldn't pass it up. I never dreamed that it would shoot as well as it does or that I would keep it and shoot it as much as I have.  A 240gr SWC over 9grs of W231...1.650 OAL, out to 75yds (my max with open sights and 50yr old eyes), will bring them home from the dance everytime I pull the trigger.


----------



## Sniper Bob (May 22, 2010)

JWarren said:


> If I had bought this revolver new, I would have bought the stainless. It was like new, having been shot less than  a box by the newb gunslinger and priced at a fire sale price, so I couldn't pass it up. I never dreamed that it would shoot as well as it does or that I would keep it and shoot it as much as I have.  A 240gr SWC over 9grs of W231...1.650 OAL, out to 75yds (my max with open sights and 50yr old eyes), will bring them home from the dance everytime I pull the trigger.



AMEN


----------

